# Boot with audio CD error messages



## alie (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone know why I get error messages below when I boot with an audio CD in a drive.


```
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 4 e9 1a 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 4 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 4 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 10 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 4 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:64,0 (Illegal mode for this track)
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x28055520
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x6 back
```


----------



## phoenix (Nov 25, 2011)

WAG:  it's trying to read the disc as data instead of audio and sending the wrong commands?


----------



## alie (Nov 26, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> WAG:  it's trying to read the disc as data instead of audio and sending the wrong commands?



May i know why is it reading the disc as data while booting ? And i can't play any cd-audio with cdcontrol.


----------

